
Show HN: For those who don't want to bother about design but need a website - marilynwo
http://Launchick.com
======
marilynwo
Very sorry to those who signed up, I'm experiencing a bit of technical glitch
with convertkit, they are very awesome. I know you are supposed to get a free
starter kit once you sign up, there's some problem linking some of you to get
it downloaded. I'm on it now, those who've signed up will get the free kit
soon, thanks for your patience!

------
tmaly
I am on the latest firefox, and your email capture box that appears on
scrolling is a little too above the fold. It is actually getting partly hidden
by the nav bar.

~~~
sdiq
I am also using Firefox but on a small screen smartphone. There wasn't any way
for me cancel the email capture box and read the content. Well, I hope that
wasn't the kind of design that I was going to learn, anyway.

~~~
marilynwo
Oops! Really sorry, was using convertkit for the forms. I'm taking it out
right away. Looking forward to more comments from you. Thanks!

